# can u make me signature plz



## oliverlubbo (May 1, 2010)

can u plz make me one with naruto kingdom hearts maybe somthing todo with harry potter and oliverlubbo in it plz i would really like it if u could make that for me thanks


----------



## Beats (May 1, 2010)

Ask here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113443


----------



## tj_cool (May 1, 2010)

Maybe a mod can change the title of that topic to "Ava & Sig request topic". Might stop the confusion...


----------

